# Another (PA) Baby Shower



## mudbug (Oct 23, 2005)

We did a virtual baby shower for Geebs last winter before his daughter was born.  It's PA's turn now, and we have a lot of new members who appreciate PA's friendly advice and personality.

Everybody, please join in and post some new-mom advice or wisdom you want to share with baby PA to be.

p.s.  I nominate mish to decorate the table.


----------



## middie (Oct 23, 2005)

i'll bring some food


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2005)

I am sure I will have some more advice to share later, but to start with, I have some advice for your husband PAB. A friend of mine gave me this advice before Rachel was born and it was very helpful.

Here it is...When putting on the diapers, the animals go in the front


----------



## middie (Oct 23, 2005)

lol gb... cute


----------



## jkath (Oct 23, 2005)

from me, a baby swing with a years' supply of batteries for it,
a copy of "What to expect the first year" (must-have reading!)
and, a large set of classical CDs: you can never start too early!


----------



## luvs (Oct 23, 2005)

congratulations, PA, and the best to you and your husband and the baby! 
here is my gift to you:
http://www.gap.com/browse/category.do?cid=7619&mlink=7618,444094&clink=444094


----------



## middie (Oct 23, 2005)

and here's mine 

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3212353&cat=132979&type=1&dept=5427&path=0%3A5427%3A86323%3A132979


only i'm trying to get it in pink


----------



## wasabi (Oct 23, 2005)

PA, you will need these for a long time. I'm bringing 3 large packs of cute little diapers......with animals in the front.


----------



## cara (Oct 23, 2005)

what is a baby shower??? I haven't heard of that?


----------



## Zereh (Oct 23, 2005)

It's a celebration! A baby shower is given for an expectant mother. =) Gifts are given to the baby and the Mom. Little games are played. Food and beverages are served. It used to be pretty much a ladies-only thing, but that's changed a bit over the years. 


Z


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone!  You're all so sweet!  

GB, hubby will appreciate that advice!

Jkath, the What to Expect book has been glued to my side for the last 9 months so I'm definitely going to use the First Year one! (and we've already started stocking up on batteries!)

Middie and Luvs--what perfect gifts!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 23, 2005)

You can never have too many wipes.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 23, 2005)

Pa,

Were I able I'd baby sit anytime you needed...I'm sending iou 3 dinners, you sit I cook and clean up after...I send that sweet baby, lots of hugs and kisses, on the cheek or neck, lots of rocking and humming, and all ofl lifes best...To mommy and daddy, there will be days when you think you will never have a full nights sleep again..  You will, there will be days you wonder when is this kid gonna grow up? Don't go there, just sit down, pick up your child or gaze at them when they have finally fallen asleep and know, they will be gone and far to quickly so hold every minute dear, enjoy them and love them...It will all be returned in full.. I know, this baby is going to be loved and cared for as if she is the very first baby in the world...That is what life is about...I'm so happy for you..There is nothing like being a parent or a "Ma" like me...
hugs to all of you,
kadesma


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2005)

purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> You can never have too many wipes.


Or bibs


----------



## cara (Oct 24, 2005)

okay... ;o))

My gift for you:






alternativly in any other colour..;o)


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 24, 2005)

Don't wish them bigger, it goes way too fast!! When they are older, it's too hard to let go!!


----------



## mish (Oct 24, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> We did a virtual baby shower for Geebs last winter before his daughter was born. It's PA's turn now, and we have a lot of new members who appreciate PA's friendly advice and personality.
> 
> Everybody, please join in and post some new-mom advice or wisdom you want to share with baby PA to be.
> 
> p.s. I nominate mish to decorate the table.


 
Sorry I missed Geeb's virtual shower. Don't have any advice, PA. I wish for you, a happy, healthy, bouncing new one. 

Mud, how thoughtful of you to think of me.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 24, 2005)

Lets see I think I am the only one for this !  

Oh the most important thing ! " I LOVE MY DAD" GOES ON THE FRONT AND THE BACK ! of all the clothes, It suckers us guys into thinking we have to do something to help take care of the Baby !  

Here's Barbara and My Gift !


----------



## wasabi (Oct 24, 2005)

Yoo hoo, Maderite, my birthday is next month (hint, hint)


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you everyone!  {{Big hugs to you all}}!!!!

James, that's just what hubby needs and I'm sure he'd thank you through tears of joy!  We went out looking at used mini-vans last night and both felt awfully dull and old all of a sudden!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 25, 2005)

I was just wondering the other day when your baby would be due... how close are you??  I have never been a mother and probably never will be so I don't have any practical advice that I can share, but I just know that you will be a wonderful mother Stacey!!  And I wish you all the very very bestust!!


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks, Licia!  I'm due three weeks from today, November 15!!!  So as my hubby keeps pointing out, it could be any time now (like I need a reminder! )!


----------



## corazon (Oct 25, 2005)

I bet you are very excited!  Maybe you've gotten this advice already but sleep as much as you can now, almost like you're stocking up.  Something that saved me with Aidan is sleeping whenever he was sleeping.  Even just laying down while your daughter is will help refresh you.  
Are you getting a little uncomfortable?  I still have 7 weeks until the "big day" and I already feel like I'd be happy if he/she came out now.  This baby is a rib kicker, especially when I'm trying to sleep.  My first pregnancy I could have stayed pregnant forever, he was so easy, but this one I am more anxious for.
Your husband keeps reminding you it could be any day now so I will say good luck before I miss my chance!  I hope everything with the delivery goes smooth and everyone is happy and healthy!


----------



## sarah (Oct 25, 2005)

as a new mom myself,i would advise you to sleep as much as you can ,because once the baby comes,there will be times when u will be dying to just lie down and go to sleep,but your lil one will keep you awake....but dont worry you will still love your baby


----------



## cara (Oct 25, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Lets see I think I am the only one for this !
> 
> Oh the most important thing ! " I LOVE MY DAD" GOES ON THE FRONT AND THE BACK ! of all the clothes, It suckers us guys into thinking we have to do something to help take care of the Baby !
> 
> Here's Barbara and My Gift !


 
Where is the space for the buggy? For the diapers? For the travel bed?  Or is it with a hitch?


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey, you can have it on the 7th !!
It's a very good day


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 25, 2005)

Corazon and Sarah, I'd give anything to be able to sleep now but it's getting harder and harder.  I'm *so *uncomfortable and she's *so *active.  There's no "perfect" sleep position for the two of us so I'm lucky if I get 4 hours a night! 

Whenever hubby says he's had a good night sleep I remind him that since he's more well-rested now he can have more night shifts when I have the baby!


----------



## corazon (Oct 25, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Whenever hubby says he's had a good night sleep I remind him that since he's more well-rested now he can have more night shifts when I have the baby!


 
Good for you PA!  Maybe try taking some cat naps during the times when she's usually quiet.  When I was pregnant with Aidan I noticed getting in the shower always put him to sleep.  After I'd get out and be able to lie down for a bit.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 25, 2005)

Have you tried Sleeping  laid back in a Lazyboy type of Chair I have heard it greatly helps with sleep when you are close. I can't promise this but it is a thought !  Let me know if you have tried or how it works out.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 25, 2005)

corazon, forgive me - I totally forgot you were expecting too!

For both you and PA, I want you to remember that babies are God's way of saying the world should go on.

For the new babies, when you are born, Mommy will also get some new Mom-radar.  She will know when you need to be changed, hugged, or fed just by the sound of your cry. But please don't cry when Mommy is trying to talk to her friends on DC.  You will be the most important thing in her life, but sometimes even Mommy needs a break from you.  It will just be for a little while, I promise.


----------



## sarah (Oct 26, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Corazon and Sarah, I'd give anything to be able to sleep now but it's getting harder and harder. I'm *so *uncomfortable and she's *so *active. There's no "perfect" sleep position for the two of us so I'm lucky if I get 4 hours a night!
> 
> Whenever hubby says he's had a good night sleep I remind him that since he's more well-rested now he can have more night shifts when I have the baby!


 
 i totally know what you are talking about PA,i used to have a hard time sleeping in my later months too,i couldnt lay on my back at all,though thats how i like to sleep otherwise,i couldnt breath that way,my baby was very much active too,even when i finally used to fall asleep after a great deal of tossing and turning,i could feel her moving and kicking,sometimes she kicked so hard ,i would wake up thinking theres an earth quake, ,well i took ambiens in my last month,couldnt sleep without taking one...have you tried taking some sleeping pills?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 26, 2005)

Heres a tip for you ladies.....try sleeping in a rocker.  During the day when YOU are active it lulls the baby....at night your sleepy and since your not active any more the baby is no longer lulled....and every once in a while, push that knee foot elbow right back where it came from.  I can SO remember the odd odd feeling that brought on.  It was the worst feeling ever  but boy do I miss it!

"What to Expect when your expecting, the first year, and the toddlers years" are life savers if any! My kids are now dang 8 (I did say 7 first then remembered!) and soon to be 5 and I still refer to the toddler one.....ok maybe I just dont want them to grow up!

The best advice ws sleep when your baby does, no matter if your tired or not!  Just lay down and rest.  The dishes just aint going anywhere, contrary to "The dish that ran away with the spoon!"  We all wish, but they really can wait!  Trust me on this.  

The next best advice I can give you....Having a baby can be _VERY_ frustrating...When you feel at your wits end, _DONT_ be afraid to lay the baby in her crib till you calm down.  Babies have an inner sense and KNOW when mommy or daddy are frustrated....crying has never hurt any baby as far as I know, and it will do you a world of good rather then to fight wills!  Its hard to do, but once you do it, you feel better and the baby comes relaxed when she senses your relaxed!  Not only that but this will help when the baby is older.  Well maybe not for all but it did with my son.  I certainly wish I had the same gump with my daughter now, and if you knew my daughter you would understand where I am coming from.

But I have blabbed enough....oh and um....you know the 25th is an excellent day for both of you!  Its a Friday you know.....and well its a good day to have a baby!  hehe

Enjoy your new bundles of joy when the day comes!!!


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been thinking about this for a while. I think the best advice has already been given, sleep when they sleep etc. What I wish someone had told me is about a trick to get them to stay asleep in their cribs.

I always nursed my babies to sleep, and as they got bigger we sang, read stories and just snuggled in the rocker. When they are getting ready for sleep put a hot water bottle, or heating pad on the spot that they will occupy in their crib/basket/bassinet. That way, when they are finished nursing and are fast asleep you can whisk away the heating pad/water bottle and place them onto that warm spot. They will then not notice they are not snuggled up to you anymore and will slumber on peacefully.


----------



## GB (Oct 26, 2005)

Alix what a great idea! I am going to start using that right away.

OK here is another piece of advice that I just remembered. When putting the baby down for a nap, do not turn off the TV in the living room. Do not turn off the radio in the kitchen. Do not tell people to leave because the baby needs quiet to sleep. The baby will get used to sleeping with noises all around very quickly and it will make your life that much easier. I am sure this does not work with every baby, but at least try it in the beginning and see if your baby will sleep through the noise.


----------



## Alix (Oct 27, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Corazon and Sarah, I'd give anything to be able to sleep now but it's getting harder and harder. I'm *so *uncomfortable and she's *so *active. There's no "perfect" sleep position for the two of us so I'm lucky if I get 4 hours a night!
> 
> Whenever hubby says he's had a good night sleep I remind him that since he's more well-rested now he can have more night shifts when I have the baby!


 
Hey PA, do you have a body pillow? It was the only way I could sleep near the end. I would jam that pillow under my belly and between my knees and sort of roll onto it so I was almost lying on my belly/right side. I know many women who swear by their body pillows in the last few weeks. Just remember, that discomfort is God's way of making you WANT to stop being pregnant!


----------



## GB (Oct 27, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> I know many women who swear by their body pillows in the last few weeks.


My wife was one! She loved that thing. I got jealous sometimes


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 27, 2005)

I've tried pillows gallore, a recliner, you name it, but I think I just have a night owl.   She was all over the place all last night no matter what position I tried!  I got about 2 hours of sleep and then this morning she was as quiet as could be.  Actually so quiet I got nervous and called the doctor.  They checked me out and all is well and she's back to her normal activity level again!  My doctor said it's preparation for the next 18 years!

LOL--you're right, Alix, this is definitely a good way to start looking forward to the pregnancy being over!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 27, 2005)

I guess my biggest piece of advice would be to go with your gut feeling about things. Whether it's when she's sick, discipline, feeding, or whatever it may be. Have faith in your ability & she will have a full happy life!


----------



## cara (Oct 29, 2005)

there is someone else who gave birth to a "little" son ;o))

On October 28th, lady elephant Khaing Hnin Hnin gave birth to her baby: A really splendid one with fuzzy black hair, 98 cm tall, 141 kilo.
Happy birthday!







(c) by http://www.zoo-hannover.de


----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2005)

Happy almost baby day to you!!!

You're going to be a great mom!!!


----------



## mish (Oct 29, 2005)

I couldn't resist bringing some virtual cake.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 29, 2005)

My present for you is a digital camera.  Take lots and lots of pictures!!!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 29, 2005)

Mish!!!!! I loved the cake!


----------



## mish (Oct 29, 2005)

Me too, Kay.  Thank you. Thought these little booties were so cute.  _Almost_ a shame to take a bite


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks, pds, mish and kay!  That is an adorable cake.  I need to figure out how to make one!  And don't worry, we'll be taking a ton of pictures!!!


----------

